# Who makes the best rubber replacement tracks?



## YTC (Aug 28, 2011)

What do you guys think?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

For what....it makes a difference.


Thanks for introducing yourself.


----------



## YTC (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, My name is Chris Schomaker. We operate in southern WV. The machine is a 334 Bobcat. Thanks


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://prowlertracks.com/rubber-tracks-prowler.htm

Check out the testimonials.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Mclaren makes some good products.

http://mclarenusa.com/

I own a pair of over the tire tracks from them, I was happy with the performance. I've not had to buy replacement tracks for my Mini Ex.

There is always original equipment, but that can be expensive.

Thanks for the intro Chris, beautiful area south WV. Welcome to the site.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I know this is off topic but re treading semi tires should be illegal. I am so tired of those darn tires hitting my new truck!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I know this is off topic but re treading semi tires should be illegal. I am so tired of those darn tires hitting my new truck!


Why are you running retreads on a new truck?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> Why are you running retreads on a new truck?


The semis failed retreads keep hitting my truck.


----------



## YTC (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info and the welcome. I hate to have to buy a set but I have gotten almost every penny out of these.


----------

